# Hot tubs & jacuzzis



## JaniceM1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good (and cheap) place to look at buying the above. I only want a small tub but don't know where to start looking.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think these hottubs are the best around.
Dutchtub | The portable wood fired hot tub from Holland, design by Floris Schoonderbeek in 2002. Dutchtub is introducing a mobile bathing culture world wide. | Woodfired hottub from Holland, design by Floris Schoonderbeek in 2002. Dutchtub is introdu


----------

